# Straight lines are cutting jagged.



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Just got my US Cutter MH-871 set up, and it's cutting some of the lines jaggedly. They almost look pixelated.

Horizontal and vertical lines are perfect, but diagonal, and some curved lines are jagged.

I'm using flexi 8.1.

Just bought the setup used.

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I had the same problem on my Camm- 1. I replaced the knife holder and the cutter strip and it seemed to sove the situation.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply David.

I'll keep that in mind, but I can't help thinking it's a software problem.

I'll try to describe....

If you look at your wireframe lines in a vector program, you can see them step more or less depending on the angle. That's how it's cutting. Similar to how a low res JPEG with no AI would print.

I noticed something else too. 

I cut a simple design, 4 letters. In the main flexi window it looks right. When I send it over to cut it's messed up. All the letters are squished a bit, and 1 is shorter than the rest. I tried it with an AI, and an EPS file.

I'm new to flexi, so I might be missing something simple.


I wish Illustrator could output to a cutter.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

What version of flexi are you running?


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm using 8.1


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

13Graphics said:


> I'm using 8.1


I run an older version of Flexi and never liked how the graphics looked on the screen say compared to Corel.

Everything always looks low res. I thought in version 8 that was addressed.

I know what you mean when you say a straight line looks like it stair steps.

Usually I enable the grid and rotate a graphic so the straight line is perfectly horizontal to make sure its straight.

Works the same with the verticle lines.

I never got the zigs in cutting unless it was a diagonal line similar to your situation.

As far as the fonts go, I would just try and make sure you save them as curves before cutting just to be on the safe side.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

The fonts are curves, unfortunately. 

I rarely use fonts "straight out of the box" they're usually modified.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I figured it out. I turned the speed down from 12 to 8, and it's a lot better. 

Hopefully I can cut faster when the design has less straight lines.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

alright try using your cutter/ software blade offset or for us cutter overcut.. it normally says the offset to use like between .07-.25 you just have to try it out... but yes each blades have diffrent offsets


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Definitely sounds like offset, if your offset is off you will get jagged lines, rounded corners instead of straight 90 degree lines, etc. The more it is incorrectly set, the worse the cut. When set right you should be able to set the cut speed much higher.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I do not think an incorrect offset setting will cause a diagonal line to look like a step. Usually your corners on a square for instance will look rounded or flared out.

I would check out your blade holder. You can try to oil the blade holder. To do this you would take your blade out of your blade holder, and spray it with either WD-40 or sewers oil. Then roll the blade around in the oil and place it into your blade holder. Then remove it and re-insert it a few times, finally taking the blade out and wiping the excess oil off and then re-insert the blade back into the blade hodler.

See if that helps. If not you may need a new blade holder. 

I would also check your cutting strip for any scratches and/or dents.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies 10 months after the last post.

The problem isn't offset. The problem is that the cutter itself. I'm sure it's the reason the previous owner sold it. It's a POS, and I'll never buy a US Cutter cutter again. I've changed blades, adjusted offset, used different software. I can't get reliable cuts unless I cut at 4"/sec. Lesson learned... don't buy cheap chinese made stuff if you want to make money. 

Sure I could sell crappy looking decals on ebay, but that's not how I do business. I prefer to do things right the first time, and better than my competition. Not half-assed on the third try.


----------

